# Homemade deodorant.



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

Does anyone have a simple recipe for homemade deodorant that doesn't include baking soda or coconut oil. I can find recipes for one but not both. Or do you know a good substitute for coconut oil in this situation.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

You could probably sub Shea butter or cocoa butter for the coconut oil. It is the baking soda which acts as the deodorant, but you might be able to sub something like cornstarch or arrowroot powder then use bacteriostatic essential oils such as tee tree, rosemary or oregano?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Why do you make it?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

My wife users arrow root powder and olive oil. It works great.


----------



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

Forcast said:


> Why do you make it?


There are three main reasons we make it own deodorant. 

1 it doesn't contain chemicals like store bought. 
2 control ingredients and smell because my son has many life threatening allergies. 
3 we can't afford to buy the high quality deodorant


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

kdalton324 said:


> There are three main reasons we make it own deodorant.
> 
> 1 it doesn't contain chemicals like store bought.
> 2 control ingredients and smell because my son has many life threatening allergies.
> 3 we can't afford to buy the high quality deodorant


Have you considered an alum bar. They are often sold as shaving bars in Indian grocery stores.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

kdalton324 said:


> There are three main reasons we make it own deodorant.
> 
> 1 it doesn't contain chemicals like store bought.
> 2 control ingredients and smell because my son has many life threatening allergies.
> 3 we can't afford to buy the high quality deodorant


Have you considered an alum bar. They are often sold as shaving bars in Indian grocery stores.


----------



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

I actually just purchased one for shaving. does it work for deodorant as well?


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

kdalton324 said:


> I actually just purchased one for shaving. does it work for deodorant as well?


It removes the smell, but doesn't stop the sweat.


----------



## kdalton324 (Jun 20, 2015)

Well you learn somethin new every day.


----------



## Siouxz (Jun 13, 2017)

Nsoitgoes said:


> You could probably sub Shea butter or cocoa butter for the coconut oil. It is the baking soda which acts as the deodorant, but you might be able to sub something like cornstarch or arrowroot powder then use bacteriostatic essential oils such as tee tree, rosemary or oregano?


I like the idea of using cocoa butter, more likely to be solid at room temperature. Could you please post a recipe?


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Siouxz said:


> I like the idea of using cocoa butter, more likely to be solid at room temperature. Could you please post a recipe?


I'm sorry, I don't have one... I would start with just a small amount of cocoa butter -maybe a tablespoonful - add in perhaps half a tbs of arrowroot or cornstarch and let it cool to see how it feels, then go from there. 

Or you could try this:
https://wholelifestylenutrition.com/natural-solutions/all-natural-deodorant-recipe/

or this:
http://www.primallyinspired.com/homemade-spray-deodorant/

Hope that helps a little


----------

